# bid sheet



## koch's lawn ser (Oct 22, 2009)

im wondering if anybody has a sample bid sheet that they would be willing to share. thanks


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sure you'd have a very very very hard time finding one if you used the search function located at the top of the page.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

we have a bidding and estimating package available at www.profitsareus.com that includes a comprehensive manual, CD with many templates that are customizable by you in microsoft word and a CD that calculates time and material for plowing, shoveling, hand labor.

Any questions, call us at 800-845-0499.


----------

